# Any to Bring Back Android Subsystem?



## iammomin (Sep 19, 2016)

I liked project astoria bcoz it solved the app gap problem.  

Many hackers  here are able to hack W10M beyond levels. so I wanna know if there is any way to bring back. Android subsystem?  


Maybe a copy past of the android subsytem file found in older builds? and some registery changes?   

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickler (Sep 19, 2016)

No, there is no way to bring Astoria back. It is hard blocked within the kernel, plus system policies prevent it from running.


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 19, 2016)

snickler said:


> No, there is no way to bring Astoria back. It is hard blocked within the kernel, plus system policies prevent it from running.

Click to collapse



Wait... What??? You mean to tell me that they disabled Hyper V "within the kernel"?
How would that even work? And why the hell would they go out of their way that much?
If a consumer can't easily enable it, it is essentially a non-issue to whatever concerns prompted them to disable it in the first place....

But, regardless of that, who cares? As soon as we have SecureBoot unlock, we can break out of the chain of trust and simply patch the Kernel. F U C K MS!


----------



## iammomin (Sep 19, 2016)

snickler said:


> No, there is no way to bring Astoria back. It is hard blocked within the kernel, plus system policies prevent it from running.

Click to collapse



hard blocked from kernel?  then how WSL works in pc?  mobile and pc uses the same NT kernel 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 19, 2016)

iammomin said:


> hard blocked from kernel?  then how WSL works in pc?  mobile and pc uses the same NT kernel
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They might use the same kernel, but they can very well configure it in different ways. Especially for different architectures.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 19, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> But, regardless of that, who cares? As soon as we have SecureBoot unlock, we can break out of the chain of trust and simply patch the Kernel. F U C K MS!

Click to collapse



If we can patch the kernel then we can Re enable the android subsystem and make it work again? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickler (Sep 19, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> Wait... What??? You mean to tell me that they disabled Hyper V "within the kernel"?
> How would that even work? And why the hell would they go out of their way that much?
> If a consumer can't easily enable it, it is essentially a non-issue to whatever concerns prompted them to disable it in the first place....
> 
> But, regardless of that, who cares? As soon as we have SecureBoot unlock, we can break out of the chain of trust and simply patch the Kernel. F U C K MS!

Click to collapse



At one point, they completely blocked LXSS.sys from running in the kernel after 10571 (this COULD be changed since RS1, I haven't checked but still most likely the case. I'd love to be proved wrong on that one though ) . They also blocked loading of the aow.wim and the AOW runtime service in the kernel, the winload.efi and some other core files. They also pushed file system policies to prevent the execution of the aow.wim. I'll have to look back to see if I can find the exact policy changes, but it was already rolled up in 10571 on forward.

Also, I'm almost certain they put changes to block certain functions from executing in the case that lxss.sys was loaded.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 19, 2016)

snickler said:


> At one point, they completely blocked LXSS.sys from running in the kernel after 10571 (this COULD be changed since RS1, I haven't checked but still most likely the case. I'd love to be proved wrong on that one though ) . They also blocked loading of the aow.wim and the AOW runtime service in the kernel, the winload.efi and some other core files. They also pushed file system policies to prevent the execution of the aow.wim. I'll have to look back to see if I can find the exact policy changes, but it was already rolled up in 10571 on forward.
> 
> Also, I'm almost certain they put changes to block certain functions from executing in the case that lxss.sys was loaded.

Click to collapse



Here is a tweet from the Windows Insider "Core":

https://twitter.com/tfwboredom/status/770908902946930688

Although it is a bit older.


----------



## snickler (Sep 19, 2016)

todarkness said:


> Here is a tweet from the Windows Insider "Core":
> 
> https://twitter.com/tfwboredom/status/770908902946930688
> 
> Although it is a bit older.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw that when he posted it. @tfwboredom - Did they happen to let up on the restrictions they had?


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 19, 2016)

snickler said:


> At one point, they completely blocked LXSS.sys from running in the kernel after 10571 (this COULD be changed since RS1, I haven't checked but still most likely the case. I'd love to be proved wrong on that one though ) . They also blocked loading of the aow.wim and the AOW runtime service in the kernel, the winload.efi and some other core files. They also pushed file system policies to prevent the execution of the aow.wim. I'll have to look back to see if I can find the exact policy changes, but it was already rolled up in 10571 on forward.
> 
> Also, I'm almost certain they put changes to block certain functions from executing in the case that lxss.sys was loaded.

Click to collapse



Well, if what you say is correct, then it seems they thought of this as a security risk indeed.... But, all of these checks should be TRIVIAL to bypass after killing secure boot. Getting Astoria running is a different story of course. Windows 10 changes more often that longhorn under the hood...


----------



## snickler (Sep 19, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> Well, if what you say is correct, then it seems they thought of this as a security risk indeed.... But, all of these checks should be TRIVIAL to bypass after killing secure boot. Getting Astoria running is a different story of course. Windows 10 changes more often that longhorn under the hood...

Click to collapse



Possibly. It'll take quite the modification to system files. They do some stupid and annoying checks in the most awkward dlls that you wouldn't even think of.


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 19, 2016)

snickler said:


> Possibly. It'll take quite the modification to system files. They do some stupid and annoying checks in the most awkward dlls that you wouldn't even think of.

Click to collapse



I know... But I have my hopes up.


----------



## raghulive (Sep 20, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> I know... But I have my hopes up.

Click to collapse



CMD as System access,Project astroria,Android on  Windows phone ,disabling Secure boot ,these are not much useful as you think of,WM 10 is in continuous development ,you can't patch It for not much useful thing,even you did they can't work in next update/new features
Personalisation and performance hacks are always welcome.start up fellows don't try these and blame our forum members like not replying and all, its a free time participation they may have their busy life.if something wrong read the post reply's thoroughly gain some information research it & get it done.:good:


----------



## iammomin (Sep 20, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> I know... But I have my hopes up.

Click to collapse



After patching the kernel,  we can make it work again?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 20, 2016)

raghulive said:


> CMD as System access,Project astroria,Android on  Windows phone ,disabling Secure boot ,these are not much useful as you think of,WM 10 is in continuous development ,you can't patch It for not much useful thing,even you did they can't work in next update/new features
> Personalisation and performance hacks are always welcome.start up fellows don't try these and blame our forum members like not replying and all, its a free time participation they may have their busy life.if something wrong read the post reply's thoroughly gain some information research it & get it done.:good:

Click to collapse



These are just the starting of new era of w10m.  hacking is always there to identity the loophole of the system.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 20, 2016)

todarkness said:


> Here is a tweet from the Windows Insider "Core":
> 
> https://twitter.com/tfwboredom/status/770908902946930688
> 
> Although it is a bit older.

Click to collapse



even he wants it. I will also dig through it


----------



## MBXONE (Sep 21, 2016)

This is a very interesting thread. I hope some of you are taking this project on. MS removing Project Astoria capabilities was a very poor decision, especially now in hindsight as there hasn't been much in the way of new and exciting apps for W10M. Having the capability to run Android Apps on a linux subsystem would help to keep many of us hold outs from defecting to other platforms. If someone is looking into this please start with the Lumia 950 series of devices if possible.


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 21, 2016)

MBXONE said:


> This is a very interesting thread. I hope some of you are taking this project on. MS removing Project Astoria capabilities was a very poor decision, especially now in hindsight as there hasn't been much in the way of new and exciting apps for W10M. Having the capability to run Android Apps on a linux subsystem would help to keep many of us hold outs from defecting to other platforms. If someone is looking into this please start with the Lumia 950 series of devices if possible.

Click to collapse



I'm working on bringing it back on a spare 1520. If anyone has any more information about how exactly they disabled it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sensboston (Sep 22, 2016)

ninjaofbacon said:


> I'm working on bringing it back on a spare 1520

Click to collapse



Could you please explain what are you doing and how your are "working on" it? Do you have a latest Windows 10 core sources plus old trunk with the project "Astoria" sources? 

Could you provide any sample of the high-end whitehat's successful projects you've already worked on and released to the general public? 

Or you just speculating with the irresponsible words on the public forum, looking for some cheap popularity?


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 22, 2016)

sensboston said:


> Could you please explain what are you doing and how your are "working on" it? Do you have a latest Windows 10 core sources plus old trunk with the project "Astoria" sources?
> 
> Could you provide any sample of the high-end whitehat's successful projects you've already worked on and released to the general public?
> 
> Or you just speculating with the irresponsible words on the public forum, looking for some cheap popularity?

Click to collapse



^This.

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




MBXONE said:


> This is a very interesting thread. I hope some of you are taking this project on. MS removing Project Astoria capabilities was a very poor decision, especially now in hindsight as there hasn't been much in the way of new and exciting apps for W10M. Having the capability to run Android Apps on a linux subsystem would help to keep many of us hold outs from defecting to other platforms. If someone is looking into this please start with the Lumia 950 series of devices if possible.

Click to collapse



Rest assured, *IF* it is accomplished, it will probably come to your device eventually.


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 23, 2016)

I have every cab file for an update that added Astoria, and I am currently looking through them to find the necessary files, and I have made a full backup of the phone registry and will look through it to find the registry changes that prevents the subsystem from running. I'm waiting for RDU to be released so I can remove the checks from the phone's kernel. My eventual plan is to break out of the sandbox the subsystem runs in and dual boot windows and android. I know thats a high goal, but even if I fail at the dual boot I am confident I can bring Astoria back. I haven't contributed anything to the forum yet, but that doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## sensboston (Sep 23, 2016)

@ninjaofbacon, I can tell you with the 99.99% of probability, the maximum "goal" you can achieve by using this way is a soft bricked handset. A little friendly advice: don't waste your time, the "things" are working  by different way, you can't add that kind of subsystem (deeply integrated to the kernel) by installing old .cab files.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 23, 2016)

ninjaofbacon said:


> I have every cab file for an update that added Astoria, and I am currently looking through them to find the necessary files, and I have made a full backup of the phone registry and will look through it to find the registry changes that prevents the subsystem from running. I'm waiting for RDU to be released so I can remove the checks from the phone's kernel. My eventual plan is to break out of the sandbox the subsystem runs in and dual boot windows and android. I know thats a high goal, but even if I fail at the dual boot I am confident I can bring Astoria back. I haven't contributed anything to the forum yet, but that doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't you need the source codes of the kernel and other windows files to be able to edit them like this ? As someone mentioned in this thread, Microsoft has added some checks in some DLL files which would also be needed to be changed. I am no developer so maybe i have the wrong expectations about this all.


----------



## An_dz (Sep 24, 2016)

todarkness said:


> Wouldn't you need the source codes of the kernel and other windows files to be able to edit them like this ?

Click to collapse



No, you can reverse-engineer them, but obviously this barely brings you anything easy. It just gives you more readable assembly code rather than a bunch of random numbers. And this code is after a compiler has already changed it with optimisations. For the kernel, parts of the code are done directly in assembly but still the code lacks comments, you need previous knowledge of kernels (like once coding for one) to be able to understand it faster and with confidence.


----------



## TrungIT (Dec 21, 2017)

*What took you so long???*



ninjaofbacon said:


> I have every cab file for an update that added Astoria, and I am currently looking through them to find the necessary files, and I have made a full backup of the phone registry and will look through it to find the registry changes that prevents the subsystem from running. I'm waiting for RDU to be released so I can remove the checks from the phone's kernel. My eventual plan is to break out of the sandbox the subsystem runs in and dual boot windows and android. I know thats a high goal, but even if I fail at the dual boot I am confident I can bring Astoria back. I haven't contributed anything to the forum yet, but that doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing.

Click to collapse



There are some fishy things here:
- Cab Updates are useless, they can only be used after hacking to reinstall Astoria 
- Not only the registry, but you also need to backup THE WHOLE PHONE, or at least the C:/Windows/ Folder, to decompile, compare the dlls, policies, etc.
- Nobody wants you to break Astoria out of the sandbox. The whole point of Astoria is to run Android apps ALONG WITH UWP apps and the W10M UI.
- If you really worked on this, this should take only a few months (If you know what to do). I do not know much about decompiling system files and kernel coding, but after you've known that you just need to compare the old files/registry/policies with their newer counterparts, filter all data related to blocking Astoria, and remove/change them.


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 22, 2017)

Why trying to get something that has been hardly blocked by MS... If you want android, make a backup of your phone and change the partitions, then port a rom and make it work with lumia components. It's possible once you unlock the bootloader. Use win32dsk to make a backup of your phone and then use uefi2lk to create the android partitions.


----------



## TrungIT (Dec 25, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Why trying to get something that has been hardly blocked by MS... If you want android, make a backup of your phone and change the partitions, then port a rom and make it work with lumia components. It's possible once you unlock the bootloader. Use win32dsk to make a backup of your phone and then use uefi2lk to create the android partitions.

Click to collapse



I know that sh**ty post about installing android on lumia 525 (which is my own device). But the whole point of Project Astoria (as I said in my previous post) is running Google Play & Android Apps along with the wonderful Windows 10 UI and Universal Windows Platform apps (e.g Microsoft Edge).


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 25, 2017)

TrungIT said:


> I know that sh**ty post about installing android on lumia 525 (which is my own device). But the whole point of Project Astoria (as I said in my previous post) is running Google Play & Android Apps along with the wonderful Windows 10 UI and Universal Windows Platform apps (e.g Microsoft Edge).

Click to collapse



Not at all... the point of Astoria is to bridge apps so that developers doesn't have to do double work, that's why it was made for. Not to run Playstore and android apps...


----------



## TrungIT (Dec 26, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Not at all... the point of Astoria is to bridge apps so that developers doesn't have to do double work, that's why it was made for. Not to run Playstore and android apps...

Click to collapse



It does that to attract developers to bridge in "the easy way", without so much work, unlike stupid, complicated Islanwood or good-hardware requiring Project Centennial.


----------



## TrungIT (Jan 11, 2018)

Have any of you tried flashing the .cab files on a phone with the latest build installed? Mabe after many years, MS might not care about blocking it anymore.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2018)

Isn't? Last update against malware


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 11, 2018)

TrungIT said:


> Have any of you tried flashing the .cab files on a phone with the latest build installed? Mabe after many years, MS might not care about blocking it anymore.

Click to collapse



Try by yourself.


----------



## valentinbreiz (Jan 12, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Try by yourself.

Click to collapse



I tried a while ago, you can't.


----------



## TrungIT (Jan 18, 2018)

valentinbreiz said:


> I tried a while ago, you can't.

Click to collapse



What error did your phone get??


----------

